# 2020 Spear one-off



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Permanently mounted the motor today. 9/16 of an inch above the transom top was the sweet spot.
Now she runs nice and clean. No more spray. It's amazing what such a small adjustment can make.

Here she is all friggen rigged for running. And what a beautiful pirogue is she.

Yes, that's a grab line, or sissy string... whatever you call the thing that keeps you from flying out of the back of the boat.

I absolutely love this little boat. It's so light, it floats in nothing, and so easy to launch and load my daughter could do it. I think more people should own one.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

So, with the flat running surface, you mounted with the cav plate above that surface. I see some add-on intake scoops...was that necessary to keep water pressure?


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

mwolaver said:


> So, with the flat running surface, you mounted with the cav plate above that surface. I see some add-on intake scoops...was that necessary to keep water pressure?


Probably not, but it put food on the man's table and it gives me added piece of mind.

The water doesn't exit the underside of the boat flat and clean. It jumps up, and it was smashing into the bolts that hold the lower unit in place spraying water everywhere. The only answer was to raise the motor so the water would pass cleanly under the cav plate.

The scoops catch that more water, decreasing the odds of overheating.


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

Xcapnjoe said:


> Permanently mounted the motor today. 9/16 of an inch above the transom top was the sweet spot.
> Now she runs nice and clean. No more spray. It's amazing what such a small adjustment can make.
> 
> Here she is all friggen rigged for running. And what a beautiful pirogue is she.
> ...


Will you be adding new "motor clamp retainers"? to the transom plate now that you're running higher than you did originally? (see photo #9 in the series) I would imagine that you'd get extra security.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Permit.Me said:


> Will you be adding new "motor clamp retainers"? to the transom plate now that you're running higher than you did originally? (see photo #9 in the series) I would imagine that you'd get extra security.


What dat is?


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

Xcapnjoe said:


> What dat is?


The cups that the motor clamps sat down into before you raised the motor height.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Permit.Me said:


> The cups that the motor clamps sat down into before you raised the motor height.


No. It's through bolted and clamped now. I don't think it's going anywhere.

Besides, They weren't in the right spot for that motor. Even when all the way down and resting on the transom the retainers were too low. The feet didn't sit inside them all the way.


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

Xcapnjoe said:


> No. It's through bolted and clamped now. I don't think it's going anywhere.
> 
> Besides, They weren't in the right spot for that motor. Even when all the way down and resting on the transom the retainers were too low. The feet didn't sit inside them all the way.


Great! Just wondering! Looks like a great setup!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Permit.Me said:


> Great! Just wondering! Looks like a great setup!


It's a great little skiff.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Any idea what that hull weighs?


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

NealXB2003 said:


> Any idea what that hull weighs?


No idea. That's a question for Harry Spear.

His site says the Evergladez weighs 350.
It's gel coated and fully capped, 4" longer, and definitely wider by a significant margin.

If I had to guess, I'd say it weighs 250 pounds. I think it's coosa.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Xcapnjoe said:


> No idea. That's a question for Harry Spear.
> 
> His site says the Evergladez weighs 350.
> It's gel coated and fully capped, 4" longer, and definitely wider by a significant margin.
> ...


Boy was I wrong... I was off by a hundred pounds.

I texted Harry and asked what he thought it weighed and he said 150.

Now that's a Microskiff! Sheeeww...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like a hell of a fun little skiff!


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Xcaptjoe,
Could I ask for some help with your Spear One-off
Could you give me some width and length measurements ? total length ? width at transom, waterline, gunnel ?
width at widest point ? waterline, gunnel hull side hight ? Inches please, thinking of modifying a build I am looking at
thanks so much
Dave


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Open Fly -The Later Years said:


> Xcaptjoe,
> Could I ask for some help with your Spear One-off
> Could you give me some width and length measurements ? total length ? width at transom, waterline, gunnel ?
> width at widest point ? waterline, gunnel hull side hight ? Inches please, thinking of modifying a build I am looking at
> ...


He's banned so he probably won't reply call Harry Spear.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

oops


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Who is banned ?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Open Fly -The Later Years said:


> Who is banned ?


The owner of this boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> The owner of this boat.


Banned is such bad word. How about censored for expressing his opinion. Or maybe thought suppression.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Banned is such bad word. How about censored for expressing his opinion. Or maybe thought suppression.


I like that I think it's a bunch of bullshit anyways.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

People are so sensitive these days man, it’s crazy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I liked his bamboo PP. Probably the only boat you could use one on


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Banned is such bad word. How about censored for expressing his opinion. Or maybe thought suppression.


I have lots of opinions.


----------

